# boat pulling to the starboard



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

so i just recently bought a 17' starcraft starfire with a 90 horse merc on it. everything runs great and the boat flies. however, when i get up to about 20 mph and up the boat wants to pull hard to the right. the skeg, prop etc are all in good shape and not bent. i adjusted the trim tab to the left (as you look at the motor from behind) and it really doesn't seem to have done anything. as i look at the tab i am wondering if by turing it to the left it actually doesn't make it pull harder to the right due to resistace....which is opposite of how i figured it would track. what are your thoughts?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Should have a tab on your cavitation plate...probaly needs a little tweak...Boat wants to pull to the right because your prop is turning to the right...


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

You are on the rite track turn it to the right and it should straighten it up it may take a few shots.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dfrenzy said:


> You are on the rite track turn it to the right and it should straighten it up it may take a few shots.


so you are saying i should have moved it right instead of left then? when i adjusted it i assumed..."turn a rudder left and the boat goes left"..but after some thinking, i started second guessing myself....especially when it made no difference. 

carpetbagger, that is what i meant when i said "trim tab", the one on the cavitation plate


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Hope this helps:

"very simple adjustment, there is a tab just above the prop. bolt in center, loosen, if wheel pulls right, move back of tab to right, wheel pulls left, back of tab to left". 

I have to give credit to "tashasdaddy"on "iBoats" forum for that info.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

WishinIWuzFishin said:


> Hope this helps:
> 
> "very simple adjustment, there is a tab just above the prop. bolt in center, loosen, if wheel pulls right, move back of tab to right, wheel pulls left, back of tab to left".
> 
> I have to give credit to "tashasdaddy"on "iBoats" forum for that info.


i did go the wrong way then. must be different when it comes to fine tuning as opposed to actual steering. thanks, i'll try moving it right this time

BTW, sorry I posted this in the wrong forum


----------

